# How long does it take to break a horse to ride?



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd give it at least another year to mature, back it, then let it off for another considerable amount of time (6 months - 1 year) before bringing it back in again. 

But the answer to your questions - as long as it takes to do it properly and have a confident, happy horse.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

For me it takes from birth to 4 years, because everything I do with the babies is a learning experience, and it's all part of getting ready to saddle break.

Personally I would like to see the the horse at least 3 years old before anyone sits on her her, but others will choose 2 or even 4 years.

You know it is a great question, some of the clinics you see will take a horse from nothing to being ridden in an hour or so, I take 4 years, so somewhere between the two maybe.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> some of the clinics you see will take a horse from nothing to being ridden in an hour or so, I take 4 years, so somewhere between the two maybe.


I'm going to add, for the sake of the OP, that a clinic can back a horse to be 'ridden' in an hour, but the truth is that means that in the hour the horse has learnt that in that place and at that time, if that person gets on him, it is okay not to freak out. Horsey can't learn much more than that in an hour. 

The rest of GH's 4 years is for the rest of horsey's 'how to be a safe but green riding horse' education.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

putting this together with your other post about vet bills I am assuming you are new to the horse world. my friendly advice is stay away from a really young horse..these kids are better left to very experienced people. yes, they are very cute and many times come low priced because no one has put much training on them at all...you will very quickly find you are way in over your head and may even find your self in a dangerous situation!


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

Depends on how good a rider you are, how good a communicator with horses you are. There are some people who can be in the saddle in 30 minutes. I think of it like, there's a point where your ability and the horse's preparation meet for that first ride to be successful. If you can stay cool when he gets scared, ride well enough not to compromise his balance, and are confident that you can handle anything he does from buck to take off at top speed at any given time, go ahead and get on. Otherwise, I'd be staying on the ground and working on that a little bit longer. Like maybe another year. :mrgreen:


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a yearling right now, and i wont even consider backing her until she is COMPLETELY sound and sane with a saddle and ground driving and PERFECT ground work. And just that can take years.. I want to make sure she has a great foundation before just 'getting on and riding it out' and getting the 'buck' out of her. I dont even want that. If it take me til she is 4 to back her; it takes me till she is 4. if it's sooner, good. If not, i can live with that too. as long as I have a good horse in the end.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Generally breaking a horse to ride takes a few weeks to a couple months depending on the horse.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

I wouldn't even consider breaking a yearling to ride. And I don't care how big the person is.


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

I was up riding my mare within a week, but I spent the next year and a half getting her 'broke' by doing shows, trails, arena work, obstacle courses etc. Honestly though, a horse isn't ready for much more than light light training until they're 3 or very close to it. We don't trail ride our horses for more than an hour at a time until they're 4. Which coincidentally is the age that they are old enough for competitive trail where they are vet checked. Too hard on their knees and backs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

